

“Person of the Year” Nomination for Higgs Boson Riddled with Errors - tokenadult
http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/observations/2012/11/29/person-of-the-year-nomination-for-higgs-boson-riddled-with-errors/

======
russell
A definite read wherein it shows that a Time article has at least one error in
every sentence. Amusing. And I learned that the Higgs Boson does not account
for all the mass in the universe, just some of it. And a new word,
"Higgsteria."

------
gee_totes
Ahh... good ol' Time Magazine:

[http://www.theonion.com/video/time-announces-new-version-
of-...](http://www.theonion.com/video/time-announces-new-version-of-magazine-
aimed-at-ad,17950/)

